
How to get back net neutrality FAST (for tech companies) – hardcore edition - NicoJuicy
If YouTube, Netflix,... can detect on which provider they end-user is on, the end-user should receive a message like:<p>Short:<p>&quot;Youtube is inaccessible to Comcast, your ISP. To get back your Youtube access, protest here (link), write CEO Comcast (email) or address your politicians (here). We have also created a &#x27;For the people protest&#x27;. In case you want to switch providers, these seem to be your options: &#x27;page with providers according geolookup&#x27;&quot;<p>I hope we will soon be available again!
You can contact us concerning this on support-netneutrality@youtube.com<p>Sorry for your inconvencience, this will hopefully be resolved soon,
CEO Youtube<p>-- click for long version --<p>Because of Net neutrality (wikipedia link to net neutrality), we can&#x27;t guarantee stable access without paying. This would be a huge cost for Youtube and we are unwilling to pay for a service that is provided to &#x2F; paid by the enduser (you).&quot;<p>There are thousands of ISP&#x27;s in the world, we can&#x27;t pay them all off for 1 billion people. We have the option to protest now (and hope you join us) or to raise our prices in the near future, for something you are already paying for.<p>In support of net neutrality, we oppose the following ISP&#x27;s: &quot;list of ISP&#x27;s&quot;. In the next days, they will receive a crippled internet, without access to the following services (list of tech firms &#x2F; websites blocking their services for those ISP&#x27;s).<p>AUTOREPLY on support-netneutrality, with more info. Mailinglist for everyone who sends to support-netneutrality.<p>Make this open software, so everyone (all other tech companies) can use this and can set this up fast.<p>This will hopefully be resolved soon, contains a link to a status page (and the only Twitter Account that can be viewed?), with some messages, eg:<p>Facebook joins Strike for Net Neutrality freedom<p>Netflix joins Strike for Net Neutrality<p>AT&amp;T has become a Net Neutrality supporter (Awesome internet is back for AT&amp;T users)
======
cookiecaper
This is more of a way to get nationalized video sharing sites, etc., and
massive censorship. People could make the argument that if you don't license
website operators in the same manner you license other broadcasters, they will
do things that seriously harm the general public, and therefore a regulatory
body that can prevent/punish such infractions must be created.

Honestly I'm surprised a more serious push for that hasn't happened yet, but a
stunt like this by "critical infrastructure" like Google would not be received
kindly. It's not as simple as you're stating here.

And of course, all of this ignores the fact that almost all of those sites
would do massive harm to their own businesses if they intentionally cut off
access to 90%+ of American customers, even if it was only for a few hours.
That flaunts facts that the internet companies would rather not have flaunted
and seriously damages the trust of advertisers (the real customers for most
such companies).

It's better to settle it the old-fashioned way, like gentlemen, and get a
lobbyist.

------
falcolas
This misses the real argument: If net neutrality falls, your costs will rise.
The reason why is that to deliver your movies, Comcast requires that it be
paid twice, once through your monthly bill, a second time through Netflix.

That should point out why this is a real problem in a way that harms your
pocketbook...

------
olifante
This only works for the big players, who will anyway have the power to
negotiate special agreements with the telcos. The problem is the small
players, who have no bargaining power. Any form of net neutrality will have a
chilling effect on independent innovation.

~~~
NicoJuicy
True, but those are the same players who have written to the FCC (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7713363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7713363)
).

This way, they circumvent any lobbying that needs to be done and it should be
easier/faster to get things done.

------
lifeisstillgood
Interesting - I do like the new take on "who 'owns' the customer wins"

Edit - this is of course delivering a different service level to different
networks, ironic really :-)

~~~
NicoJuicy
It's like the bible says, an eye for an eye.

If you want to prove something, you must fight back with the same weapons. I
think the ISP's will suddenly agree that this isn't fair.. (using the same
tactics as they do). They are just on the different side now, but it's basicly
the same thing. That's the beauty of it.

------
Flenser
> Because of Net neutrality... we can't guarantee stable access without paying

Does that read correctly? It seems to suggest that net neutrality is causing
the problem.

~~~
NicoJuicy
The text was just a suggestion, but you are right. Can't edit it anymore
though.... Should be lack of Net Neutrality in the US.

